# Ghostbusters: Erster offizieller Trailer zum Reboot ist da!



## CarolaHo (3. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Erster offizieller Trailer zum Reboot ist da!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Erster offizieller Trailer zum Reboot ist da!


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2016)

Eine weitere Melissa McCarthy Komödie mit Gags die man schon kennt 
Ohne sie und weniger CGI hätte er vieleicht was werden gekonnt

Sony hätte einen besseren Titel finden können oder die Jahreszahl ranhängen können weil genau so der erste Teil hiess





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vntAEVjPBzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## KaterFreggel (3. März 2016)

Oh mein Gott! Als ich den Cast gesehen hab ahnte ich Schlimmes, aber es ist ja noch viel schlimmer!!! Naja vielleicht nutzt der Soundtrack ja was.


----------



## dacarter2160 (3. März 2016)

oh mein Gott ein Klassiker wird zu Grabe getragen, was soll bitte dieser bullshit reboot?


----------



## kidou1304 (3. März 2016)

R.I.P. Ghostbusters...iwie wirkt der Trailer wie: vollgestopft mit CGI und gut. Die alten Teile hatten noch was bedrohliches/gruseliges(naja gruselig is bissl zu viel des Guten^^), das hier wirkt zumindest im Trailer wie ne Komödie der man das Ghostbusterssiegel aufdrückt.

Werde ihn mir evtl auf Bluray reinziehen wenn die Kritike wider erwarten positiv sein sollten.

Sonst werde ich mein Kindheitshelden nicht durch sowas da "entehren"..^^


----------



## Sanador (3. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Eine weitere Melissa McCarthy Komödie mit Gags die man schon kennt



Ich kenne mich aktuell mit Filmen nicht aus, daher meine Frage: Was ist an dieser Melissa McCarthy so besonders, dass sie in so vielen Filmen mitspielt?

Zum Trailer selbst:
Meist sind solche Trailer ein "Best of" eines Film. Falls das auch hier so ist, dann gute Nacht!
Wenigstens wird dann keiner mehr über *Ghostbusters 2* nörgeln.


----------



## Phone (3. März 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich aktuell mit Filmen nicht aus, daher meine Frage: Was ist an dieser Melissa McCarthy so besonders, dass sie in so vielen Filmen mitspielt?
> 
> Zum Trailer selbst:
> Meist sind solche Trailer ein "Best of" eines Film. Falls das auch hier so ist, dann gute Nacht!
> Wenigstens wird dann keiner mehr über *Ghostbusters 2* nörgeln.



Das wissen wohl die wenigsten, denn sie ist weder witzig noch kann gut spielen...
Sie spielt meist die dicke Frau die nix auf die Reihe bekommt und das immer mit Aggression oder schlechten Witzen verdeckt.
Es gab keinen Film mit ihr den ich mir zu ende angeschaut habe


----------



## Sanador (3. März 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Das wissen wohl die wenigsten, denn sie ist weder witzig noch kann gut spielen...
> Sie spielt meist die dicke Frau die nix auf die Reihe bekommt und das immer mit Aggression oder schlechten Witzen verdeckt.
> Es gab keinen Film mit ihr den ich mir zu ende angeschaut habe


Also eine dicke, weibliche Version von Adam Sandler?


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich aktuell mit Filmen nicht aus, daher meine Frage: Was ist an dieser Melissa McCarthy so besonders, dass sie in so vielen Filmen mitspielt?



sie wurde erfolgreich in mike und molly da war sie noch normal aber dann hatte sie eine gastrolle in hangover 3 die pfandfrau und ab da fand ich hatte sie nur noch nervende persönlichkeiten gespielt


Weniger CGI und ohne melissa mccarthy wärs noch was geworden dann würden die drei anderen auch nicht überspielt werden von ihr


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2016)

Grausam. Das einzig tolle sind die elektronischen Musikschnipsel.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars9401 (3. März 2016)

Also ich weis, wen ich 2016 *nicht* rufen werde.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2016)

die Damen sollten die Plasma-Strähle umbedingt kreuzen, dann erspart man uns einen 4. Teil mit denen


----------



## TheSinner (3. März 2016)

Was für ein kolossaler Blödsinn - und wenn man vom Trailer ausgeht wird das hier ungefähr so klasse wie der letzte Indiana Jones Film, The Crow 2, Rambo III, Rocky V etc. - Sequels die niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand, braucht. 

Der einzige Restfunken Hoffnung bleibt nur deshalb am leben weil ich mir einen Jurassic Park Reboot / Sequel auch nie vorstellen konnte, dieses aber hervorragend wurde. Bloß dass ich hier hald keinen Chris Pratt am Horizont seh...


----------



## AC3 (3. März 2016)

obendrauf auch noch klasse b und c schauspieler.
sorry, geht gar nicht.


----------



## nuuub (3. März 2016)

So ein Schwachsinn... 

Das Original war, und ist, immer noch Kult. Das hier ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2016)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Was für ein kolossaler Blödsinn - und wenn man vom Trailer ausgeht wird das hier ungefähr so klasse wie der letzte Indiana Jones Film.



also gegen den Mumpitz hier ist Indy 4 sogar ein Meisterwerk, trotz Atom-Kühlschrank, den Ameisen, dem Ufo und Smalzlocke Jones Jr. 

nichtmal die Cameoauftritte der Original-Crew können den mehr retten, fürchte ich


----------



## Cicero (3. März 2016)

Das sieht schwer nach... Schrott aus.


----------



## Chemenu (3. März 2016)

Ich war selten nach einem Trailer so traurig. Und das hat sicher nichts mit der Dramaturgie der gezeigten Szenen zu tun.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. März 2016)

Eine weitere cachcow, die gemolken wird. Ich könnte kotzen bei dem Trailer.


----------



## Phone (3. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die Damen sollten die Plasma-Strähle umbedingt kreuzen, dann erspart man uns einen 4. Teil mit denen



Strähle?  Hab auf jeden Fall mehr gelacht als bei dem Trailer.

Ok die Stelle wo die Farbige Frau der  Pummelfee den Geist austreibt mit ner Schelle wat doch leicht witzig.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2016)

Strahlen natürlich, sorry


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Strähle?  Hab auf jeden Fall mehr gelacht als bei dem Trailer.
> 
> Ok die Stelle wo die Farbige Frau der  Pummelfee den Geist austreibt mit ner Schelle wat doch leicht witzig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. März 2016)

Ich finde die Grundidee zwar ganz pfiffig, aber der Trailer lässt mich ziemlich kalt.


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde die Grundidee zwar ganz pfiffig, aber der Trailer lässt mich ziemlich kalt.


Welche Grundidee?


----------



## THEDICEFAN (3. März 2016)

Das ist ja noch Schlimmer als bei Fantastic 4 ._____.


----------



## Orzhov (3. März 2016)

Ist ja noch schlimmer als Superman Returns. Warum zum Geier direkt 4 Hauptdarstellerinnen? Wäre die andere Variante oder eine Mischung zu sexistisch für Tumblr?


----------



## Oldtown1983 (3. März 2016)

Der Geist der alten Filme wurde gerade die Toilette runtergespült ... wo ist der dezente aber effektvolle Grusel? Wo ist der trockene aber knackige Humor?
Ich kann verstehen das inzwischen viele Geschichten erzählt sind und das es schwer ist neuen Stoff aus dem Hut zu zaubern. Aber wenn man schon auf der Remakeschiene fährt dann doch bitte mit Respekt und Anstand vor dem was andere damals geleistet haben und Fans sich erhoffen.
Kann mir keiner erzählen das ein echter Ghostbusters-Fan das gut heißt was dort zu sehen ist.
Mir war klar das es schlimm werden würde. Aber das hätte ich nicht erwartet ... 
Und ja es hat auch mit der Besetzung zu tun! Es wäre kein Ding gewesen ein buntes Team aus Frauen und Männern zu kreieren. Aber dieser ganze Genderwahn geht mir gehörig gegen den Strich!
Männer sollten wieder Männer sein dürfen und Männer sollten sich auch wie Frauen benehmen können wenn ihnen danach ist. Genauso umgedreht. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Exar-K (3. März 2016)

Es tut mir in der Seele weh, das mitansehen zu müssen ...


----------



## golani79 (3. März 2016)

Danke, ohne mich ...


----------



## Emke (3. März 2016)

Hätten sie wenigstens die Originalmusik drin behalten, aber nein muss natürlich dieser Dubdreck sein


----------



## Dosentier (3. März 2016)

Oh man, war das eine komplette Scheiße.
Für jemandem , der mit den alten Ghostbuster Filmen groß geworden ist, wirkt das gesehen einfach nur schrecklich.
Ich weiß gerade nicht mal mehr ,was ich dazu noch groß schreiben soll.
Aber auf jeden Fall, es ist noch schlimmer geworden als ich dachte.
Doch eine Sache noch, ich finde die neuen Ghostbusterinen ,wirken mit ihrer Ausrüstung etc. eher wie ein sehr schlechtes cosplay, sorry aber ich bin gerade nur sehr , ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Fanblade (3. März 2016)

2:30 von meiner zeit gestohlen


----------



## Cityboy (3. März 2016)

.. ich,... ich wollte nach 5 Sekunden ausmachen,.. ganz ehrlich...
... fand aber meine Maus nicht unter dem ganzen Erbrochenem.
..  .. dabei wollte ich tatsächlich dem Ding ne Chance geben, als ich das erste Mal von hörte...
aber ne... das ist schrecklich... das Ding wird eindeutig floppen. Kann mir keiner erzählen das sich Jemand sowas anguckt?.. und dazu noch Kinogeld bezahlt.


----------



## Van83 (3. März 2016)

Ich hätte das niemals für möglich gehalten...aber noch nie hab ich mir Megan Fox so sehr in diesem Film gewünscht damit der wenigstens ein bisschen an pepp gewinnt.


----------



## Panth (3. März 2016)

hahaha Desperate Ghostwifes .... , tut mir Leid für die Schauspielerinnen, aber dieser Film wird beweisen, dass niemand gestandene Frauen mit leichtem Übergewicht in einer Hollywood-Produktion sehen will, die ein typisches Nerd-Genre bedient.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Doch eine Sache noch, ich finde die neuen Ghostbusterinen ,wirken mit ihrer Ausrüstung etc. eher wie ein sehr schlechtes cosplay



Shit, ja^^ Vielleicht waren das aber auch nur Prototyp-Anzüge...Spiderman hatte am Anfang auch billige Klamotten und ne Kapuze auf^^ Ich persönlich spiel aber lieber das Video Game nochmal durch, als mir diesen Kram zu geben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2016)

Selbst den genialen Soundtrack scheinen sie verschandelt zu haben 

Mir gehts vor allem auf den Keks, dass man anscheinend heute gerne mal die Geschlechter wechselt. Was kommt als nächstes? Tomb Raider mit einem bärtigen Holzfäller?


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mir gehts vor allem auf den Keks, dass man anscheinend heute gerne mal die Geschlechter wechselt. Was kommt als nächstes? Tomb Raider mit einem bärtigen Holzfäller?


Nicht das beste Beispiel, da Lara ja im Prinzip eine 1:1 Umsetzung von Indiana Jones ist...


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2016)

Ich habe nix gegen starke Frauen wenn es gut rübergebracht wird wie zum bsp in Mad Max Fury Road.

Zum bsp Kate McKinnon kam im trailer gut rüber aber Melissa McCarthy Filme die letzten waren meisten grauenvoll

taffe mädels



> „Eine einfachere und zutreffendere Art, diesen Film zu beschreiben, wäre wohl, dass er aus 2 Stunden voll von Melissa McCarthys vulgären Ausbrüchen und einer Sandra Bullock besteht, die erschaudert, mit ihren Armen flattert und frustriert seufzt. Wenn Sie einen anderen Grund brauchen, um den Film zu sehen, kann ich guten Gewissens eigentlich keinen bieten, da die Story liederlich und dünn ausfällt, viele Witze erzwungen und überlebt wirken und das Level der Gewalt etwas irritiert. Aber die launische Chemie zwischen McCarthy und Bullock muss man gesehen haben, sie trägt Taffe Mädels durch das faule Konzept und die schlampige Ausführung.“
> – A. O. Scott – The New York Times



Voll abgezockt



> Der renommierte Filmkritiker James Berardinelli verriss diese „fragwürdige Zusammenstellung von Fettenwitze, Sexgags und Slapstick“. Der Film sei nicht nur „schlecht“, sondern regelrecht „verwerflich“. Er kritisierte das schlechte Drehbuch und meinte, dass es „scheitert, die Hauptdarstellerin sympathisch erscheinen zu lassen“. Vielmehr sei die von McCarthy gespielte Figur „trollartig und niederträchtig“. Außerdem sei der Film für eine Komödie viel zu lang, denn „jede gesehene Minute ist wie eine Stunde in einem Verlies.“


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2016)

Das Problem mit diesen Weibern ist, ich nehme ihnen die Rollen einfach nicht ab. Jedenfalls nicht, nachdem was man gesehen hat. Das war zugegeben nicht sehr viel. Egon Spengler und Ray Stantz wirkten wirklich wie Wissenschaftler, sie waren halbwegs nerdig und glaubhaft. Egon sowieso. Aber die Tusneldas hier erinnern eher an eine schrille Hausfrauengruppe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2016)

I'm afraid of these girls... 

Come on, Ray Parker jr., das könnte dein nächstes One-Hit-Wonder werden. ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. März 2016)

Oh je 
Als ich gehört hab, dass es ein Reboot mit 4 Frauen geben wird war ich ja direkt skeptisch wollte aber nicht vorschnell urteilen. Aber das...oh gott...das ist ja auf allen Ebenen total beschissen.
Da kann ich nichtmal wütend drüber sein. Ist einfach nur traurig


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Welche Grundidee?



Na die Ghostbusters mit Mädels zu besetzen.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (4. März 2016)

Wie war das....es soll etwas "grimmiger" als die Originale werden....OMG, ist das Käse! McCarthy nervt schon jetzt in dem Trailer, intelligenter Humor sieht anders aus, man fragt sich glatt, wer sind hier die Monster?! Wer Ghostbusters 1 und 2 nicht gesehen hat oder kennt, wird vielleicht im Stil einer typischen Feig/McCarthy "Komödie" unterhalten aber wenn mir als Fan der Trailer Appetit machen soll...Mission fehlgeschlagen. Hoffentlich setzt sich Sony sowas von auf den Arsch damit...Ich weiß, wen ich 2016 NICHT anrufen werde!


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na die Ghostbusters mit Mädels zu besetzen.


Das findest du schon "pfiffig"? Naja ...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das findest du schon "pfiffig"? Naja ...



Dann ist es wohl auch pfiffig, in der Neuauflage vom A Team selbiges mit Frauen zu besetzen. Vielleicht bin ich ja zu konservativ, aber ich finde sowas einfach nur fürchterlich. Ich will auch keinen schwarzen Bond, männliche Engel für Charly, weißen Shaft oder Romeo und Romeo/Julia und Julia haben, nur weil man meint, sich neue Zielgruppen erschließen oder besonders politisch korrekt sein zu müssen.


----------



## huenni87 (4. März 2016)

War doch sehr überrascht über den Cast. McCarthy ist ja bei vielen als Molly bekannt oder eben für ihre Trashkomödien. Ich finde die kann man sich mal anschauen, hat man aber wieder schnell vergessen.

Doch das sie für Ghostbusters so eine Besetzung bringen. Oje. Na ja, beim Regisseur halt auch kein Wunder. 

Wäre das so ein Film ala Spaceballs, Hot Shots oder Scary Movie dann ok. Ein Film der das Original auf die Schippe nimmt, aber als Reboot wird das Ding floppen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Das wissen wohl die wenigsten, denn sie ist weder witzig noch kann gut spielen...
> Sie spielt meist die dicke Frau die nix auf die Reihe bekommt und das immer mit Aggression oder schlechten Witzen verdeckt.
> Es gab keinen Film mit ihr den ich mir zu ende angeschaut habe


Dabei wurde die doch für nen Oscar nominiert...


----------



## Kolerazie (4. März 2016)

Frauen? Was soll denn das????


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2016)

Kolerazie schrieb:


> Frauen? Was soll denn das????


Kein Grund sexistisch zu werden... Auch wenn die Damen den Film ruinieren...


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl auch pfiffig, in der Neuauflage vom A Team selbiges mit Frauen zu besetzen. Vielleicht bin ich ja zu konservativ, aber ich finde sowas einfach nur fürchterlich. Ich will auch keinen schwarzen Bond, männliche Engel für Charly, weißen Shaft oder Romeo und Romeo/Julia und Julia haben, nur weil man meint, sich neue Zielgruppen erschließen oder besonders politisch korrekt sein zu müssen.


Julia+Julia/Romeo+Romeo gibt es 100%ig schon in irgendeiner Form - Ralf König hat ja beispielsweise auch schon Shakespeare als Comic "verschwult".

Bei *Remakes *steht es jedermann frei, wie er die Vorlage umsetzt und was er alles verändert.
Da kann dann durchaus mal aus der Marskolonie Australien werden, aus einer dämonischen Verhexung mutierte Tollwut, aus männlichen Pro- und Antagonisten weibliche oder es wird noch ein Weltuntergangsszenario durch freigelassene Viren aus einem Labor hinzugefügt, was im Original gar nicht vorkommt.

Bei *Fortsetzungen *hingegen kommt es immer drauf an, wie man das inUniverse erklärt - wenn diese Erklärung nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll ist, sollte sowas kein Problem sein.

Fiktives Fallbeispiel _James Bond_:
Seit vielen Jahrzehnten nun ist dieses Aushängeschild des britischen Geheimdienstes tätig. Es sollte eigentlich inzwschen jedem klar geworden sein, daß der James Bond, der Dr. No gegenüberstand, nicht mehr der aktuelle James Bond sein kann. 
"James Bond" ist nämlich nur der Tarnname für den jeweils fähigsten Top Agenten, der im Laufe der Jahrzehnte schon mehrfach ausgewechselt wurde. Daher würde auch ein schwarzer James Bond _- wenn man diesen Sachverhalt dem Publikum erklärt - _Sinn machen.

Auf der anderen Seite hingegen würde ein "plötzlich" schwarzer James Bond seinen Gegnern ein für allemal beweisen, daß das nur ein Tarnname ist - ob das so geschickt wäre...?


----------



## LSD-Goat (4. März 2016)

Irgein millionen schwerer Hollywood Produzent hat es wieder geschafft einen Klassiker ausm Grab zu buddeln um drauf zu pissen und das Video davon in die Kinos zu bringen


----------



## FalconEye (4. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich spiel aber lieber das Video Game nochmal durch, als mir diesen Kram zu geben.


Ist ja meiner Ansicht nach die beste Filmversoftung (auch wenn es der Plot von Teil 3 ist). Ghostbusters als Videospiel war meiner Meinung nach große Klasse und wenn man sich mehr mit diesem "Universum" beschäftigen möchte, ist das Spiel im Vergleich zu Ghostbusters (2016) die bessere Wahl


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2016)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Was ist denn das nun genau?

Focus schafft es ja sogar innerhalb eines Artikels, das Ganze als "Remake", "Reboot" *und *"Fortsetzung" zu bezeichnen, obwohl das ja grundverschiedene Sachen sind.



> Die Geisterjagd beginnt wieder: Am Donnerstagnachmittag hat Sony Pictures den ersten Trailer zum „Ghostbusters“-*Remake *veröffentlicht. Und darin [...] wird die Truppe in der *Fortsetzung *komplett aus Frauen bestehen.
> 
> [...]In den USA erscheint das lang ersehnte *Reboot *am 15. Juli 2016.


(Quelle)


----------



## bheine911 (4. März 2016)

Oh mann. Ich fand nicht schlecht. Kenne die alten Filme sehr gut. Aber dass ihr soviel drüber meckern... Ne. Bin da raus.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. März 2016)

Die Kommentare bei Youtube unter dem offiziellen Trailer sind 100% besser als der Film. Sony löscht zwar schon was das Zeug hält, aber sie kommen nicht hinterher.

"Who ya gonna call?  Not these 4, God forbid﻿"
"Who you gonna call?   My therapist. This is going to leave scars.﻿"
"I'd rather hyperventilate in a silo filled with asbestos.﻿"


----------



## Dosentier (4. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die Kommentare bei Youtube unter dem offiziellen Trailer sind 100% besser als der Film. Sony löscht zwar schon was das Zeug hält, aber sie kommen nicht hinterher.
> 
> "Who ya gonna call?  Not these 4, God forbid﻿"
> "Who you gonna call?   My therapist. This is going to leave scars.﻿"
> "I'd rather hyperventilate in a silo filled with asbestos.﻿"


Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht verstehen, welches Studio / Produzenten Team, solch ein Drehbuch mit den Darstellern absegnet und auch noch finanziert.
Ich meine, die Fanbase dieses Franchise ist ja noch groß genug, einfach weil die Filme gut bzw. immer noch sehr gut sind.
Es ist zwar sehr traurig dass Harold Ramis verstorben ist, der ja auch die Drehbücher geschrieben hat aber dennoch hätte man einen guten Film mit den verbleibenden Darstellern realisieren können.


----------



## restX3 (4. März 2016)

Einfach nur schlecht. Das will ich nicht einmal umsonst anschauen.


----------



## FalconEye (4. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Was ist denn das nun genau?
> 
> Focus schafft es ja sogar innerhalb eines Artikels, das Ganze als "Remake", "Reboot" *und *"Fortsetzung" zu bezeichnen, obwohl das ja grundverschiedene Sachen sind.



So wie ich das verstanden habe soll das wohl gewissermaßen zeitlich nach den alten Ghostbusters Filmen spielen (wenn ich das im Trailer richtig verstanden habe, anschauen werd ich mir den nicht nochmal ). Quasi eine Fortsetzung aber gleichzeitig auch ein Wiederaufleben der Reihe (~Reboot) , allerdings definitiv kein Remake. Dafür sehen Bill, Dan, Harold und Ernie etwas zu feminin aus  
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die "Story" anscheinend nicht mit der des Originals übereinstimmt. 
Remake: müsste den gleichen Aufbau, gleiche Story, gleiche Charaktere haben
Reboot: komplette Neuauflage der Reihe ohne den bisherigen Kanon zu berücksichtigen
Da weder das eine noch das andere zutrifft im Wesentlichen eine Fortsetzung als eine Art Reboot, um mit einer alten Marke wieder Geld zu machen.
Falls ich mal wieder Mist schreibe korrigiert mich bitte!


----------



## Orzhov (4. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Was ist denn das nun genau?
> 
> Focus schafft es ja sogar innerhalb eines Artikels, das Ganze als "Remake", "Reboot" *und *"Fortsetzung" zu bezeichnen, obwohl das ja grundverschiedene Sachen sind.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Ansammlung von Schlagwörtern um damit möglichst viel Geld zu machen. Es ist einfach ein "Sommerfilm".


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2016)

Ghostbusters (2016) ist wie Fantastic Four (2015) und Turtles (2014) ein Reboot des Franchise

Die gesamte alte Story wird verworfen


----------



## Phone (4. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dabei wurde die doch für nen Oscar nominiert...



Eine Oscar-Nominierung setze ich mit dem Dice Award gleich....Nur verarsche!


----------



## Superkuh (4. März 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, aber lieber sehe ich mir den Wüstenrotclip vor dem Trailer 1 1/2h lang an, als dieses alberne Machwerk. Noch ein Film aus meiner Kindheit, der zu Grabe getragen wird *sniff*


----------



## alu355 (4. März 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht verstehen, welches Studio / Produzenten Team, solch ein Drehbuch mit den Darstellern absegnet und auch noch finanziert.
> Ich meine, die Fanbase dieses Franchise ist ja noch groß genug, einfach weil die Filme gut bzw. immer noch sehr gut sind.
> Es ist zwar sehr traurig dass Harold Ramis verstorben ist, der ja auch die Drehbücher geschrieben hat aber dennoch hätte man einen guten Film mit den verbleibenden Darstellern realisieren können.



Ich kann mir sehr gut die witzige Dynamik vorstellen, die entstehen würde wenn die Altherren ihre Enkelinnen/Nichten/Töchter einlernen müßten, weil sie einfach zu alt sind und Hilfe brauchen. 
Generationencrash at its finest - aber das würde ja ein entsprechend komplexeres Drehbuch und Storyboard benötigen, anstatt einfach die Standardkalauer recyclen zu können.
Selbst ein reiner Frauencast wäre ja noch irgendwie ok, wenn man sich dabei aber was Talent angeht im großen Hollywoodeinkaufszentrum nur am Grabbeltisch bedient, dann muß man sich nicht über die entsprechende Ablehnung wundern.


----------



## Hoodium (4. März 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir sehr gut die witzige Dynamik vorstellen, die entstehen würde wenn die Altherren ihre Enkelinnen/Nichten/Töchter einlernen müßten, weil sie einfach zu alt sind und Hilfe brauchen.
> Generationencrash at its finest - aber das würde ja ein entsprechend komplexeres Drehbuch und Storyboard benötigen, anstatt einfach die Standardkalauer recyclen zu können.



Ja, genau so etwas wäre genial gewesen. Auch wenn leider vom alten Cast nicht mehr alle Leben... aber dann wäre das ein ganz anderes Kaliber gewesen. 

So hätte man für den Film auch einfach die "Unter Uns" "Schauspieler" nehmen können...wobei...die hätten es wahrscheinlich noch besser hinbekommen.

Einfach nur traurig, wenn man seit seiner Jugend auf einen 3. Teil wartet und dann kommt sowas...


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die gesamte alte Story wird verworfen



Das kann ja eigentlich schonmal nicht stimmen, da der erste Film im Trailer direkt angesprochen wird  Da heißt es ja, dass vier New Yorker die Stadt vor 30 Jahren gerettet haben.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir sehr gut die witzige Dynamik vorstellen, die entstehen würde wenn die Altherren ihre Enkelinnen/Nichten/Töchter einlernen müßten, weil sie einfach zu alt sind und Hilfe brauchen.
> Generationencrash at its finest - aber das würde ja ein entsprechend komplexeres Drehbuch und Storyboard benötigen, anstatt einfach die Standardkalauer recyclen zu können.
> Selbst ein reiner Frauencast wäre ja noch irgendwie ok, wenn man sich dabei aber was Talent angeht im großen Hollywoodeinkaufszentrum nur am Grabbeltisch bedient, dann muß man sich nicht über die entsprechende Ablehnung wundern.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3Q8zqiNxxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-h9B46iyOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



1997 gestartet leider in der USA um die Uhrzeit ausgestrahlt wo das zielpublikum noch nicht von der Schule zurück war und die Erwachsenen waren arbeiten.

Die Serie spielt ein paar Jahre später die Ghostbusters haben sich aufgelöst weil es keine Geister mehr gab.

Egon hat an der Uni einen Dozenten Platz für Paranormales. Seine Geräte zeigen seit Wochen wieder schwankende Werte und Messungen an. Er denkt es liegt am alter der Geräte bis er von einem Dämon angegriffen wird der Seuchen verteilt. Er bitte drei seiner Studenten das sie ihm das Leben retten und den Dämon fangen. Diese ziehen in der Pilotfolge los und bekämpfen den Dämon und exorzieren ihn. Der befreite Mensch schliesst sich dem Team an weil er Rache an den Geister haben will.

Das neue Team besteht aus (Quelle: Ghostbusters Wiki) einem faulen männlichen Latino Amerikaner, einem Ex Sportler der seit einem Unfall ab der Hüfte gelähmt ist und im Rollstuhl nun ist, einer Gothik Frau die sich mit dem okkulten auskennt und einem schwarzen der neben seiner Arbeit noch studiert.

Die Serie wurde von den Fans gut angenommen aber da die Produktionsfirma den Sendeplatz blöd gewählt hat (was wir hier im Privat TV bei Pro7,Rtl2 kennen) gab es kein Geld für eine zweite Staffel.


----------



## Evolverx (4. März 2016)

Einen neuen Ghostbusters Film in angriff zu nehmen ist ein heißes Eisen an das sich aus gutem grund so lange niemand rangetraut hat. Der Trailer jetzt sagt zumindest mal so viel aus das es sich nicht um ein remake handelt Sondern viel mehr um eine fortsetzung 30 Jahre nach den alten Filmen und gleichtzeitig um einen kompletten reboot da der trailer für mich den anschein erweckt das es keinerlei bezug zum ursprünglichen Team zu geben scheint. Besonders der letzte punkt weckt in mir ernsthafte zweifel das der film ein besonderer erfolg wird, aber warten wir es mal ab.


----------



## Chemenu (4. März 2016)

Auch Angry Joe ist not amused. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9NdSGka9EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht das beste Beispiel, da Lara ja im Prinzip eine 1:1 Umsetzung von Indiana Jones ist...



Das mag sein, aber sie läuft nicht unter dem Titel Indiana Jones auf sondern unter Tomb Raider. Vielleicht hätte man das hier auch einfach anders benennen sollen. Vielleicht eine extra Reihe mit Frauen unter einem anderen Titel.


----------



## Vordack (5. März 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Ok die Stelle wo die Farbige Frau der  Pummelfee den Geist austreibt mit ner Schelle wat doch leicht witzig.



Aber alles so FAKE!!! Im ganzen Trailer sind alle Frauen, egal ob in der Werkstatt, beim Geisterjagen, beim aus dem Fenster fallen oder wo auch immer immer sauber und perfekt geschmickt. 

Ich könnt echt kotzen bei dem Trailer...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Was ist denn das nun genau?
> 
> Focus schafft es ja sogar innerhalb eines Artikels, das Ganze als "Remake", "Reboot" *und *"Fortsetzung" zu bezeichnen, obwohl das ja grundverschiedene Sachen sind.
> 
> ...



Es ist der Focus und dazu noch online... was erwartest du? Journalistische Glanzleistung?


----------



## Batze (5. März 2016)

Was habt ihr denn, denkt doch mal positiv. Der Trailer ist doch Supi, weil er mich vorweg warnt Geld für diesen äääähm Film auszugeben.
Dank an Sony für diese Warnung.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. März 2016)

Ich bin nach dem Trailer auch nur sprachlos.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Es ist der Focus und dazu noch online... was erwartest du? Journalistische Glanzleistung?


Ich hab verschiedene Berichte dazu überflogen, aber nur bei Focus wurden *drei *Bezeichnungen durcheinander gewürfelt.


----------



## Phone (5. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber alles so FAKE!!! Im ganzen Trailer sind alle Frauen, egal ob in der Werkstatt, beim Geisterjagen, beim aus dem Fenster fallen oder wo auch immer immer sauber und perfekt geschmickt.
> 
> Ich könnt echt kotzen bei dem Trailer...


Ich fand ich den Trailer auch mehr als nur Katastrophal und werde mir den Film nicht einmal ausleihen aber den Soundtrack werde ich mir mal anhören.
Klang ganz gut gemacht wie ich finde. Muss ja nicht alles Retro sein.


----------



## Tarnsocke (5. März 2016)

Ich hatte mich eigentlich erwartungsvoll auf den Film gefreut, aber das was ich in dem Trailer gesehen habe... Hätten Sie wenigstens einen engeren Bezug zu den alten Filmen ein gesponnen á la "Peter übergibt das Hauptquartier an die Damen und die führen das ganze fort" oder so. Aber der Text mit den - vor 30 Jahren ... - und dann erfinden die Darstellerinnen alles neu... Dann sollen die des wirklich als Remake führen und gut ist. So könnte ich den Film als erneuten Versuch einen Klassiker neu aufzusetzen eine Chance geben. Da der Film aber als "Fortsetzung"  gehandhabt wird verzichte ich lieber direkt auf diese Freude!


----------



## SphinxBased (6. März 2016)

Hier fehlen eindeutig die Charakter Schauspieler und sollte hier die Frauenquote erfüllt werden oder was?
Keine Chance auf eine Hit, das Teil wird übelst untergehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2016)

Für alle die nach dem Trailer Blut geleckt haben -  - und noch mehr Geisterjäger wollen:

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18501877.html

Das GB-Franchise wird stärker gemolken als gedacht. ^^


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2016)

Sony halt ^^


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Egs6RfGenvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Trailer Nummer 2

Diesmal ernster. Die schwarze scheint wohl für die Klischee Witze zu sein und wenn noch die Mccarthy wegwär könnte er gut werden


----------

